# amp remote turn on to fuse box



## amdfanboy

My cd player/radio power thing for the remote wire is fried, so I don't know what else to do, cause I don't want to buy a new $200.00 cd player which is what this one costed me.

Is it harmful to go to the fuse box? wrap the wire around the radio fuse?


----------



## amdfanboy

Thank you guys who stopped to read this info.

http://reviews.ebay.com/Car-Amp-Installation_W0QQugidZ10000000001858386

If you are using a factory radio you will have to run this remote wire to your fuse box.. I usually use the Radio Fuse. what you wont to do is, pull your Radio Fuse out of place. And with the remote wire.. have enough wire striped so you can wrap it around one prong of the fuse only once.(or you wont be able to get the fuse back in place properly.)and then place the fuse back in its place.make sure no wire from your remoter wire is touching any other fuses. Run the Remote wire along side the Red Power Wire coming from your Battery. to go to your trunk.


That info is taken straight from that ebay link so you guys don't have to search for it. 
It just basically tells you how to hook the remote wire to the fuse box. I was going to do it the way explained, but I probably wouldn't have wrapped it around one of the fuse prongs. I probably would've wrapped it around both or just stuck it in and then the fuse. 

Thank you guys who spent time reading this. Even though nobody helped me, this is appreciating.


----------



## carsey

Just make sure that you amp isnt on constantly or you will have a flat battery.

Also, in that guide it recommends running the RCA cabling down the same side as your power wire. DO NOT do this. The power cable can cause crosstalk with the audio cabling and make it sound worse than you started. 

ALWAYS run your RCA cabling as far away as possible from the power cabling to avoid this. The wires can cross, but they must never run in parallel.


----------



## amdfanboy

oh, I didn't read that. I already have the wires set up though. The remote and power are with each other and the rca are on the other side of the car.

Thank you for catching that and telling me.


----------



## jaggerwild

It is best to use a relay when making your own amp turn on as if there is trouble then the relay will stop it with a fuse in there. If not the results of over current pulling could in fact fry or start a fire in the car.


----------



## amdfanboy

what do you mean by a relay?


----------



## jaggerwild

A relay is used when there is high current or to stop back feeding through a wire. You can do all sorts of stuff with them like window automation, also you can turn a ground into a power or a power into a ground.
Google is your friend......... Here's a link to help you.

http://www.autoshop101.com/forms/hweb2.pdf


----------

